# Hello from Central Ohio



## rudy fox (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello everyone.  I am new to this site.  What I've seen so far is pretty impressive.  Thank you for your contributions.  I'll post my 2 cents fro time-to-time.  I have been studying American Kenpo for over three years.  I am a green belt preparing to test for 3rd brown.  I wish I had discovered this style years ago.  But, it's never too late to learn something new.  I enjoy training and studying very much.  All the best to all of you.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Tarot (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey rudy fox!  I'm also from Central OH.  Good luck with your test and welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Pretty good buch of people here.  Mostly knowledgable and very nice.  Have fun.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, rudy fox! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome rudy fox.  If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.  Have fun and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2006)

Greetings and welcome from S.E.Ohio....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome Rudy,
I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 25, 2006)

Howdy!  Beer?  

Make yourself at home.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 25, 2006)

hello


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to the best Martial Arts Forum on the net!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard 

Enjoy~

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT.   Always nice to have another Kenpo person on board.  You should check out MT's Kenpo affiliate Kenpo Talk too, All Kenpo All the Time .


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 27, 2006)

welcome


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT! It is a great place!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 28, 2006)

*Welcome!!!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome, Rudy.  I'm in Central Ohio, as well.  You will likely find this is about the best forum on the net.

I look forward to your posts.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome Rudy! Your questions AND insights are always welcome here.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome, Rudy!  Good luck on your test!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome - the more, the merrier!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome! Yet another Ohio Kenpo practitioner on the board!
Today, MartialTalk, tomorrow, the world!
Enjoy your time here. I'll look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

welcome


----------

